# Uber free offer!!!!



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Deal too hard to pass up on


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

So they really are trying to kill us.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

You guys need to learn the art of negotiation and hold out for a hash brown too.

And if things dont work out a severance package of ketchup packets


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Wow! Uber is finally coming through for drivers!

This is big!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It's all about the golden arches parachute


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

This is BIG. Bigger than the "Buy one burrito at chipotle and get another one on us!" message I got from Lyft a while back.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> And if things dont work out a severance package of ketchup packets


Right. The freshly-deactivated newly-homeless ex-Uber drivers can mix these into hot water and pretend they're enjoying Tomato Soup.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Wait is there another screen? How do you know where to take it?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

"While supplies last."
They will bring 5 breakfast sandwiches, but the Uber reps will eat them up before the doors open.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Was thinking cutting them up and putting toothpicks in them lol


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

And they will be standing there in Uber shirts looking so happy about Uber. Just like they do at the battery Uber drop off.

*just drink the kool-aid and everything will be ok


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Plot twist....
Get food poisoning from sandwiches
Sue uber for pain and suffering
Profit?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Deal too hard to pass up on


*I'm Lovin' It!*


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> *I'm Lovin' It!*


I really want a mcrib


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I really want a mcrib


Order one through UberEats!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Order one through UberEats!


Its not available in my town


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Its not available in my town


Then consider yourself blessed!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Then consider yourself blessed!


Driving for uber makes me feel blessed, it's serving the community that gives me such a great sense of pride!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Driving for uber makes me feel blessed, it's serving the community that gives me such a great sense of pride!


Uh huh!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wow! Uber is finally coming through for drivers!
> 
> This is big!


Lordy, this is so big I'm surprised Dara hasn't brought back Ray Kroc and Steve Jobs to share the podium with him for the announcement!

.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> I really want a mcrib


OMG, I tried this once in my entire life, and couldn't even take a second bite. That was the most disgusting "thing" I've ever tried. Maybe it's gotten better since the 90's?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

DocT said:


> OMG, I tried this once in my entire life, and couldn't even take a second bite. That was the most disgusting "thing" I've ever tried. Maybe it's gotten better since the 90's?


Uh oh.....I hope your real name is not Eve....

Love, Adam.

.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

DocT said:


> OMG, I tried this once in my entire life, and couldn't even take a second bite. That was the most disgusting "thing" I've ever tried. Maybe it's gotten better since the 90's?


Did you try dipping it in a milkshake?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

DocT said:


> OMG, I tried this once in my entire life, and couldn't even take a second bite. That was the most disgusting "thing" I've ever tried. Maybe it's gotten better since the 90's?


Worse


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

DocT said:


> OMG, I tried this once in my entire life, and couldn't even take a second bite. That was the most disgusting "thing" I've ever tried. Maybe it's gotten better since the 90's?


Is it worse than the MRE menu #4?... The infamous Vomellete (Vomit Omellette)

Grossest MRE entre ever, and this is ranked against other MREs

If you can eat a Vomellette nothing out of Mc Ds is anything but amazing.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Is it worse than the MRE menu #4?... The infamous Vomellete (Vomit Omellette)
> 
> Grossest MRE entre ever, and this is ranked against other MREs
> 
> If you can eat a Vomellette nothing out of Mc Ds is anything but amazing.


I've heard about that omellette. I won't eat it. I know, let's give it to Mikey! He'll eat anything!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Is it worse than the MRE menu #4?... The infamous Vomellete (Vomit Omellette)
> 
> Grossest MRE entre ever, and this is ranked against other MREs
> 
> If you can eat a Vomellette nothing out of Mc Ds is anything but amazing.


The vegetarian were always horrible as well


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> The vegetarian were always horrible as well


By my third deployment my solution was to either add massive amounts of either Cheese powder (purchased in the form of popcorn cheese) or taco seasoning.

Basically put enough of either in everything and it worked shockingly well to improve virtually every MRE.

The vomellette's took both cheese and taco flavoring...

Basically i needed to make it SOOO HOT that the flavor and texture was masked by the burning sensation.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> By my third deployment my solution was to either add massive amounts of either Cheese powder (purchased in the form of popcorn cheese) or taco seasoning.
> 
> Basically put enough of either in everything and it worked shockingly well to improve virtually every MRE.
> 
> ...


What wereyou in


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> By my third deployment my solution was to either add massive amounts of either Cheese powder (purchased in the form of popcorn cheese) or taco seasoning.
> Basically put enough of either in everything and it worked shockingly well to improve virtually every MRE.
> The vomellette's took both cheese and taco flavoring...
> Basically i needed to make it SOOO HOT that the flavor and texture was masked by the burning sensation.


After those MRE's, sounds like you would need a series of MRI's

.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> After those MRE's, sounds like you would need a series of MRI's
> 
> .


You should try one


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> You should try one


MRE, MRI, NSW or HDY?

.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> MRE, MRI, NSW or HDY?
> 
> .


Mre


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Mre


OK, I'll try anything once  Particularly with a nurse close at hand.

.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Is it worse than the MRE menu #4?... The infamous Vomellete (Vomit Omellette)
> 
> Grossest MRE entre ever, and this is ranked against other MREs
> 
> If you can eat a Vomellette nothing out of Mc Ds is anything but amazing.


Imo egg mcmuffin is the best sandwich at McDonalds


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> OK, I'll try anything once  Particularly with a nurse close at hand.
> 
> .


Get anything with beef in the name


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Get anything with beef in the name


Like this?

I reckon this would work a treat.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Like this?
> 
> I reckon this would work a treat.
> 
> View attachment 231890


The rules are the rules lol


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

I only see one reason for Uber to send drivers to McDonalds...they are concerned with your income levels and want you to fill out an application.


----------



## br1anf (Mar 23, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> The vegetarian were always horrible as well


The black bean burrito was rather passable when they added salsa and reworked the accessory pack.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I do love a good egg and cheese biscuit - those things are GD delicious!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

"While supplies last."


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Deal too hard to pass up on


Normal hours M-F 10AM-6PM? Nice hours. How many people work there? And I bet half the time they still open the doors after 10AM. Must be nice!


----------



## MattMo81 (Oct 26, 2016)

Egg and sausage mcgriddle


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

They want you to come in to Uber HQ for a coupon?
Uber, a technology company has not figured out e-coupons?
Just send the drivers a freaking link Goober.........


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Its not available in my town


Exactly. This shouldn't be featured.


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wow! Uber is finally coming through for drivers!
> 
> This is big!


I'm loving it. Put a smile on my face! Gotta love those patronizing millennials!



RockinEZ said:


> They want you to come in to Uber HQ for a coupon?
> Uber, a technology company has not figured out e-coupons?
> Just send the drivers a freaking link Goober.........


How dare u badmouth almighty uber! May the Starbucks millenials have mercy on your account!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Kevin7889 said:


> I'm loving it. Put a smile on my face! Gotta love those patronizing millennials!
> 
> How dare u badmouth almighty uber! May the Starbucks millenials have mercy on your account!


A good point.... They could add some bucks to my Starbucks card. 
That would be appreciated.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Deal too hard to pass up on


Finally, Uber's recognizing we're too poor to even buy our own food. I shall eat it in my bedroom, I mean backseat.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Can you request a cleaning fee if you throw up in your own car?


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Can you request a cleaning fee if you throw up in your own car?


I do but I blame it on the pax


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> A good point.... They could add some bucks to my Starbucks card.
> That would be appreciated.


You can afford Starbucks?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This is great for drivers in Indianapolis but what about the rest of us drivers all over the world who buy free coffee at McDonald’s every day?


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

uberinatltrafficsux said:


> And they will be standing there in Uber shirts looking so happy about Uber. Just like they do at the battery Uber drop off.
> 
> *just drink the kool-aid and everything will be ok


R u n alien xd?


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Starbucks is the McDonald's of coffee .


----------



## Uberdaddyo (Jan 3, 2018)

Can we get it free on ubereats?


----------



## cosmic (May 14, 2018)

omg thanks for the laugh your comments are hysterial


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uberdaddyo said:


> Can we get it free on ubereats?


Only if you can't deliver it...8>)

Rakos


----------



## homelesslawnmowers (May 25, 2018)

This was my first & last ping i accepted that was labeled "premium" lmao added to my ignore list which now is about 90% of pings i mean coerced unpaid labor attempts

happy Trump pardoned jack johnson the worlds first black heavy weight champion of the world who after fights would hand out nickles to KIDS in 1908

uber 110 years later hands a PENNY out to an adult for driving an extra mile or few can't even make this up, pennies haven't been "premium" since the 1800s and will never be when it burns up 50 times more in fuel


----------



## homelesslawnmowers (May 25, 2018)

This was my first & last ping i accepted that was labeled "premium" lmao added to my ignore list which now is about 90% of pings i mean coerced unpaid labor attempts










happy for the jack johnson pardon the worlds first black heavy weight champion of the world who after fights would hand out nickles to KIDS in 1908

uber 110 years later hands a PENNY out to an adult for driving an extra mile or few can't even make this up, pennies haven't been "premium" since the 1800s and will never be when it burns up 50 times more in fuel


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

cosmic said:


> omg thanks for the laugh your comments are hysterial


You're welcome. Just for that I gave you your very first UP Like.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

cosmic said:


> omg thanks for the laugh your comments are hysterial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carl Sagan would call that a 'Cosmic Connection'.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uberdaddyo said:


> Can we get it free on ubereats?


You still have to pay the delivery fee and tax so there will be a balance of $12.56


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Lordy, this is so big I'm surprised Dara hasn't brought back Ray Kroc and Steve Jobs to share the podium with him for the announcement!
> 
> .


He's not the Messiah. He's a very naughty boy.


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm surprised Uber would have a promotion like this, aren't they afraid all the drivers will defect to work at Micky Ds after they see the place and realize they can increase their income because of the much higher hourly pay?


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Deal too hard to pass up on


They have to do something with the ones that have been sitting under the heat lamp too long


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Every time I think of this free offer a movie comes to mind


Menace to society
"I got some cheeseburgers"
That's what uber thinks of its partners


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Every time I think of this free offer a movie comes to mind
> 
> Menace to society
> "I got some cheeseburgers"
> That's what uber thinks of its partners


HURRY UP AND DRIVE!!!!!! I feel sorry for your mother.....


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

ROFLMAO!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DocT said:


> "While supplies last."
> They will bring 5 breakfast sandwiches, but the Uber reps will eat them up before the doors open.


Uber Drivers should be used to
" CRUMBS" 
By Now !



Juggalo9er said:


> Driving for uber makes me feel blessed, it's serving the community that gives me such a great sense of pride!


I bet you like being tied up and gagged while blindfolded too. . .
What color is your"Leash"?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber Drivers should be used to
> " CRUMBS"
> By Now !
> 
> ...


Today? Or my daily choker


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber Drivers should be used to
> " CRUMBS"
> By Now !


We're not high enough on the totem pole to catch any crumbs.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> Deal too hard to pass up on


What is a "Breakfast Sandwich" ? (I'm from the land of Oz)


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sydney Uber said:


> What is a "Breakfast Sandwich" ? (I'm from the land of Oz)


Google
egg mcmuffin
Sausage biscuit
Heart attack
Diabetes


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Sydney Uber said:


> What is a "Breakfast Sandwich" ? (I'm from the land of Oz)
> 
> 
> Juggalo9er said:
> ...


LOL 

.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> OK, I'll try anything once  Particularly with a nurse close at hand.
> 
> .


Look for a Chili-mac one,












Juggalo9er said:


> What wereyou in


US army,
My MOS was 88m


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Look for a Chili-mac one,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


31r


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They're probably making the uber employees do the survey on receipts from the petty cash drawer.

Or maybe just giving you an old receipt so that you can do a survey for a free sandwich.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> You guys need to learn the art of negotiation and hold out for a hash brown too.
> 
> And if things dont work out a severance package of ketchup packets


The Art of the Meal, by U. P. Kodyhead


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> OK, I'll try anything once  Particularly with a nurse close at hand.
> 
> 
> Stevie The magic Unicorn said:
> ...


A Chili-mac MRE or a chilly naughty nurse, needing some warming up. Mmmmm.....I wonder.....

.


----------



## tonyxmarine (May 27, 2018)

Uber’s definition of a company meal plan. Our retirement 401k is unemployment benefits. But hey, Ain’t America Great!!!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I like your dog soldier...

And I'll raise you a buff ape soldier...8>)

Rakos


----------



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

FREE OFFER TO UBER BOARD OF DIRECTORS:

"Come to my place this Saturday morning for fresh brewed coffee, juice and homemade pancakes with real Grade A Canadian maple syrup. And you can have more than one, cause I'm not a shrivelled up cheapass tightwad whose mind is darkly consumed in every moment by what I can gain from everyone around me, though I make a thousandth of what you intend to make off me and all the other people that actually perform the services you stand to profit from.

After breakfast we can talk..."


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> A Chili-mac MRE or a chilly naughty nurse, needing some warming up. Mmmmm.....I wonder.....
> 
> .


Seriously thou.. pulling s chili Mac out of a box of MREs was like having a winning lotto ticket.

Only one I didn't put extra seasoning in.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Why is this featured?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Deal too hard to pass up on


Why do that when you can just eat a whole UberEATS McDonald's order..:


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

kbrown said:


> Why is this featured?


Sorry if you fail to see the irony


----------

